# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Oulun linja-autoasema kiinni viikonloppuisin

## Jouni Seilonen

Aiemmin joka viikonpäivä auki ollut Oulun linja-autoasema on jokin aika sitten muuttanut aukioloaikojaan. Asema on auki M-P 7.30-18.00. Tuulikaappi on auki L,S tiettävästi kello 10-17, mutta asiasta ei ole mainintaa tuulikaapissa. Samassa rakennuksessa on ollut Taidemuseon kahvila, joka on ollut auki päivittäin, mutta se on huomenna auki viimeistä päivää ja muuttaa takaisin Taidemuseon taloon sen remontin valmistuttua. Tämän kahvilan hintataso on ollut korkeahko: kahvi 2e, pulla 3e. Matkahuollon kahvi on ollut halvempaa. Tosin onhan posliinikuppi eri asia kuin pahvimuki. Linja-autoaseman rakennuksessa on vielä Pelastusarmeijan myymälä, joka on auki myös lauantaisin. Millaista lienee lauantaimatkustajien shoppailuinto?

Ratapihan toisella puolella on rautatieaseman odotushuone auki aamuviidestä puolille öin. Siellä on R-kioski, jonka aukioloajat ovat pitkähköt. Myös VR myy lippujaan päivittäin. Jos on painavia matkatavaroita mukana, ei ole kiva raahautua linja-autoasemalta rautatieasemalle  -  varsinkaan jos ei ole tarkoitus käyttää junaa.

Matkahuollolla näyttäisi olevan menossa samanlainen kehitys kuin Postilla ... ei kun anteeksi Itellalla on ollut jo pitempään eli että aukioloaikojen suhteen parasta palvelua saa asiamiestoimipaikoista.

----------


## LateZ

Ei odotussalin aukipitäminen tuota Matkahuollolle yhtään mitään. Väärää tahoa sikäli syytetään nyt. Linja-autoaseman kiinteistön omistajan pitäisi saada tiloihin sellainen vuokralainen, jolla olisi siellä viikonloppuisin toimintaa, jolloin ovet voisi pitää auki. Se olisi helpoin ratkaisu.

Matkahuolto ei kai yleensä yksin omista linja-autoasemia. Enemmän se taitaa olla vaikka  kaupungin asia vastata kuluista, jos odotustila halutaan MH:n palveluaikojen ulkopuolella pitää auki matkustajien iloksi.

Periaatteessa linja-autoasemien käytön voisi aina tehdä bussiyrityksille maksulliseksi. Pikavuorolähdölle yksi taksa, vakiolle toinen ja pysäköintiin tuntitaksa. Ne maksut voisi näin vapaan hinnoittelun aikaan siirtää vaikka asiakashintoihin. Tuo olisi oikea rahanlähde tuohon hommaan, Kamppiin ajaminen kai jo maksaa, miksei sitten Ouluunkin? Eipä euron oulu- tai kamppilisä nyt niin paha olisi matkustajallekaan.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Periaatteessa linja-autoasemien käytön voisi aina tehdä bussiyrityksille maksulliseksi. Pikavuorolähdölle yksi taksa, vakiolle toinen ja pysäköintiin tuntitaksa. Ne maksut voisi näin vapaan hinnoittelun aikaan siirtää vaikka asiakashintoihin. Tuo olisi oikea rahanlähde tuohon hommaan, Kamppiin ajaminen kai jo maksaa, miksei sitten Ouluunkin? Eipä euron oulu- tai kamppilisä nyt niin paha olisi matkustajallekaan.


Ja seuraus on se, että liikennöitsijät hakevat ajan myötä uudet määränpäät ja lähtöpaikat linjoilleen kuin maksulliset linja-autoasemat. Jolloin linja-autoaseman käytännön merkitys katoaa. Aivan järjetöntä touhua raskauttaa joukkoliikennettä taas jollain lisämaksulla. Varsinkin, kun lisämaksun aiheuttamat kulut eivät tule mitenkään katetuksi sen marginaalisilla tuloilla (joita on äärimmäisen vaikea laskea/mitata). Maksullinen wc-tyyppinen ratkaisu, eli lämmin tila johon pääsee sisälle maksamalla ja josta on hyvä näkyvyys ulos. Ja jonkin järjestelmä, ettei ovea voi avata ilmaiseksi sisältä. Näin saataisiin mm. epäsosiaalinen aines pidettyä poissa tämänkaltaisista lämpötiloista.

----------


## kemkim

> Ratapihan toisella puolella on rautatieaseman odotushuone auki aamuviidestä puolille öin. Siellä on R-kioski, jonka aukioloajat ovat pitkähköt. Myös VR myy lippujaan päivittäin. Jos on painavia matkatavaroita mukana, ei ole kiva raahautua linja-autoasemalta rautatieasemalle  -  varsinkaan jos ei ole tarkoitus käyttää junaa.


Oulussa ongelma ei ole mielestäni suuri, koska rautatieasema ja linja-autoasema sijaitsevat muutaman sadan metrin päässä toisistaan radan molemmin puolin. Eniten riesaa on kaupungeissa, joissa linja-autoasema ja rautatieasema ovat kaukana toisistaan. Näitäkin vielä on, otetaan malliksi Helsinki, Tampere, Turku, Lahti ja Pori. Siinähän ne Suomen suurimmat kaupungitkin tulivat samalla. Lienee sama juttu kuin muissakin uudistuksissa; pienillä paikkakunnilla uudistuksia on paljon helpompi tehdä, olivat ne sitten matkakeskuksia, joukkoliikenteen muunlaisia uudistuksia, kuntaliitoksia tai muita. Isoissa kaupungeissa touhu on selvästi nihkeämpää.




> Maksullinen wc-tyyppinen ratkaisu, eli lämmin tila johon pääsee sisälle maksamalla ja josta on hyvä näkyvyys ulos. Ja jonkin järjestelmä, ettei ovea voi avata ilmaiseksi sisältä. Näin saataisiin mm. epäsosiaalinen aines pidettyä poissa tämänkaltaisista lämpötiloista.


Entä, jos asiaa mietitään tämän "epäsosiaalisen aineksen" näkökulmasta? Heitä ei haluttaisi toivottaa minnekään tervetulleiksi. Kotia ei välttämättä ole, eikä asunnottomien ensisuojissakaan kehumista ole, jos niitä ylipäätään edes on, kun yhteiskunta on karsinut rajusti sosiaalipuolen rahoja. Talvella on aika kurjaa olla ulkona yötä. Jos emme halua oleskelijoita johonkin paikkaan, olisi heille osoitettava joku muu lämmin paikka. Mikäli näin ei tehdä, niin emme pääse mihinkään ongelmasta. Kukaan ei ole niin kekseliäs kuin ihminen, jolla nälkä kurnii vatsassa ja kylmä pakkasilma puree naamalle.

----------


## hylje

> Entä, jos asiaa mietitään tämän "epäsosiaalisen aineksen" näkökulmasta? Heitä ei haluttaisi toivottaa minnekään tervetulleiksi. Kotia ei välttämättä ole, eikä asunnottomien ensisuojissakaan kehumista ole, jos niitä ylipäätään edes on, kun yhteiskunta on karsinut rajusti sosiaalipuolen rahoja. Talvella on aika kurjaa olla ulkona yötä. Jos emme halua oleskelijoita johonkin paikkaan, olisi heille osoitettava joku muu lämmin paikka. Mikäli näin ei tehdä, niin emme pääse mihinkään ongelmasta. Kukaan ei ole niin kekseliäs kuin ihminen, jolla nälkä kurnii vatsassa ja kylmä pakkasilma puree naamalle.


Kantava ajatus on, että tämä epäsosiaalinen aines motivoituisi parantamaan omaa tilannettaan yhteiskunnassa. Jos kaikki on hyvin tilanteesta riippumatta, on helppoa välttää kaikenlainen sisäinen motivaatio parantaa tilannetta.

Onko liian vaikeaa? On se elämä vaikeaa vaikka kuinka olisi jo yhteiskunnassa sisällä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Entä, jos asiaa mietitään tämän "epäsosiaalisen aineksen" näkökulmasta? Heitä ei haluttaisi toivottaa minnekään tervetulleiksi. Kotia ei välttämättä ole, eikä asunnottomien ensisuojissakaan kehumista ole, jos niitä ylipäätään edes on, kun yhteiskunta on karsinut rajusti sosiaalipuolen rahoja. Talvella on aika kurjaa olla ulkona yötä. Jos emme halua oleskelijoita johonkin paikkaan, olisi heille osoitettava joku muu lämmin paikka. Mikäli näin ei tehdä, niin emme pääse mihinkään ongelmasta. Kukaan ei ole niin kekseliäs kuin ihminen, jolla nälkä kurnii vatsassa ja kylmä pakkasilma puree naamalle.


Mutta nyt kai puhuttiin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien näkökulmasta, eikä epäsosiaalisen aineksen näkökulmasta? Esim. Tampereen linja-autoasemallahan oli aikoinaan kova ongelma tästä väestä (samassa rakennuksessa Nervi, huumausaineongelmaisten piikkienvaihtopaikka ynnä muuta neuvontaa ja Tampereen valtatien takana Pelastusarmeijan (jos oikein käsitin ylläpitäjän) koti syrjäytyneille) joka häiritsi niin asiakkaita kuin henkilökuntaa. Ja olihan aikoinaan Helsingin linja-autoasemakin vaarallinen paikka yöaikaan ulkopaikkakuntalaisille. Tämänkaltainen ei varmasti motivoi käyttämään linja-autopalveluita. Lisäksi samainen epäsosiaalinen aineshan otti aikoinaan maksulliset wc-automaatit asunnoikseen kaupungeissa. Ne on nyt poistettu, tilalle saatu se, että kaikki känniläiset kusee porttikongeihin. Kun ei enää ole yleisiä wc-tiloja ja kaikki yritykset (kahviot, ruokapaikat, baarit yms.) kiskovat poskettomia hintoja wc:n käytöstä ei-asiakkaille...

----------


## kemkim

> Kantava ajatus on, että tämä epäsosiaalinen aines motivoituisi parantamaan omaa tilannettaan yhteiskunnassa. Jos kaikki on hyvin tilanteesta riippumatta, on helppoa välttää kaikenlainen sisäinen motivaatio parantaa tilannetta.


Alkoholiongelmaisille ei ole tarjolla riittävästi vieroitushoitoa, eikä mielenterveysongelmaisille hoitoloita ja muutenkin turvaverkkoja on karsittu. Hyvinvointivaltio ei hoida tehtäväänsä ja siksi meillä on niin paljon pahoinvointia. Lama-aikaan valtio ajoi ihmisiä velkakierteeseen ja mielenterveysongelmiin. Meidän on pakko hoitaa riittävästi turvapaikkoja näille "epäsosiaalisille" ihmisillekin. Jos emme näin tee ja suljemme viimeisetkin avoimet julkiset tilat, niin pian nämä ihmiset murtautuvat sinne väkisin. Vankilaankin laittaminen maksaa paljon enemmän kuin kunnolliset toimenpiteet. Jos elvytyksen nimissä annetaan jopa autotehtaille miljarditukiaisia, niin kyllä tuntuu varsin merkilliseltä, että syrjäytyneiden hyväksi ei olla valmiita tekemään mitään ja nuorten mielenterveysongelmien korjaamiseenkin piti luupin kanssa etsiä ne pari miljoonaa euroa.

Sikäli yhteiskunnan pahoinvointi liittyy joukkoliikenteeseen, että joukkoliikenne ja yleiset katutilat ovat viimeinen kontakti syrjäytyneillä tähän yleiseen maailmaan. Joukkoliikenteen lipunhintoja ei voida nostaa niin ylös, etteikö puliukollakin olisi varaa ostaa kuukausilippu ratikkaan. Ja ei pidäkään, liikkumisoikeus on kaikilla. Kyse on vain siitä, että jos pahoinvointia esiintyy yleensäkin, niin katukuvassa se näkyy koruttomasti. Ihmiset eivät tahdo nähdä pahoinvointia ja kulkevat autoilla, ettei tarvitse nähdä syrjäytyneitä. Jos pahoinvointi saadaan tiputettua minimiin ja luodaan asianmukaisia tiloja myös heille, eivät he siellä kaduillakaan silloin pörrää ja tavallinenkin väki uskaltaa kävellä kaduilla ja matkustaa ratikoissa.

----------


## Samppa

> Joukkoliikenteen lipunhintoja ei voida nostaa niin ylös, etteikö puliukollakin olisi varaa ostaa kuukausilippu ratikkaan. Ja ei pidäkään, liikkumisoikeus on kaikilla.


Tämän asiakasryhmän ei ole vuosiin tarvinnut itse ostaa kuukausilippuaan ratikkaan. He saavat sen sosiaaliviraston kautta (tai sitten matkustavat ilman lippua).

----------


## kemkim

> Tämän asiakasryhmän ei ole vuosiin tarvinnut itse ostaa kuukausilippuaan ratikkaan. He saavat sen sosiaaliviraston kautta (tai sitten matkustavat ilman lippua).


Eli miten lippuportit metroasemilla auttaisivat häirikköongelmassa, jos häiriköillä on jo valmiiksi lippu? Yleinen väittämähän on, että liputtomat aiheuttavat häiriötä, mutta jos kerran sossun asiakkaillekin liput maksetaan (ei kyllä pidä nykyään paikkaansa, ellei ole aktivointitoiminnassa), niin keitä silloin jätettäisiin pois metron kyydistä?

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> "epäsosiaalisille"


Epäsosiaalisia ovat liikenneruuhkassa yksinään autoilevat: valtava määrä ihmisiä  -  jokainen yksin omassa peltikotelossaan. :Mad: 

Eipä silti, eihän joukkoliikennevälineessäkään puhuta tuntemattomille. :Wink:

----------


## Samppa

> Epäsosiaalisia ovat liikenneruuhkassa yksinään autoilevat: valtava määrä ihmisiä - jokainen yksin omassa peltikotelossaan.
> 
> Eipä silti, eihän joukkoliikennevälineessäkään puhuta tuntemattomille.


Niinpä, keskustelussa "epäsosiaaliseksi" mainittu ihmisryhmä on usein jopa kiusallisen sosiaalista joukkoa. :Laughing:

----------


## kemkim

> Niinpä, keskustelussa "epäsosiaaliseksi" mainittu ihmisryhmä on usein jopa kiusallisen sosiaalista joukkoa.


Nämä "epäsosiaaliset" varmaan pärjäisivät hyvin Afrikassa, Etelä-Euroopassa tai kansallispukuisten seurassa, kun ovat niin innokkaita puhumaan tuntemattomien kanssa  :Smile:

----------


## JSL

Turussa miliisit tuo kaikenkarvaiset tenukepit aamuisin rautatieasemalle notkumaan ja odottamaan viinakaupan aukeamista. Ei noista puliukoista ongelmaa ole, mutta kun niiden väsyneitä juttuja ei jaksa kukaan kuunnella. Eiköhän lähetetä kaikki laitapuolen kulkijat ja kriminaalit Siberiaan työleireille.  :Smile:

----------


## kaakkuri

> Aiemmin joka viikonpäivä auki ollut Oulun linja-autoasema on jokin aika sitten muuttanut aukioloaikojaan. Asema on auki M-P 7.30-18.00. Tuulikaappi on auki L,S tiettävästi kello 10-17, mutta asiasta ei ole mainintaa tuulikaapissa. Samassa rakennuksessa on ollut Taidemuseon kahvila, joka on ollut auki päivittäin, mutta se on huomenna auki viimeistä päivää ja muuttaa takaisin Taidemuseon taloon sen remontin valmistuttua. Tämän kahvilan hintataso on ollut korkeahko: kahvi 2e, pulla 3e. Matkahuollon kahvi on ollut halvempaa. Tosin onhan posliinikuppi eri asia kuin pahvimuki. Linja-autoaseman rakennuksessa on vielä Pelastusarmeijan myymälä, joka on auki myös lauantaisin. Millaista lienee lauantaimatkustajien shoppailuinto?
> 
> Ratapihan toisella puolella on rautatieaseman odotushuone auki aamuviidestä puolille öin. Siellä on R-kioski, jonka aukioloajat ovat pitkähköt. Myös VR myy lippujaan päivittäin. Jos on painavia matkatavaroita mukana, ei ole kiva raahautua linja-autoasemalta rautatieasemalle  -  varsinkaan jos ei ole tarkoitus käyttää junaa.


Oulun L-A-asema on ollut pitkään menneiden maja, 1980-luvun alussa rakennettu asema ei päässyt kokemaan L-A-liikenteen kasvua. Kirpputoriliike kertoo olemassaolollaan siitä millaisista asiakasvirroista ja -profiileista asemalla nykyisin puhutaan. Siten kahvilatoimintakaan ei ole suurten volyymien toimintaa ollut aikoihin joten kahvilatoimintaa on hoitanut toisaalta evakossa ollut.

Miksi ne edes ovat eri odotustilat? Lehtitietojen (Kaleva) mukaan matkakeskus-hanke meni Oulussa jäihin mutta mikään ei estä sulkemasta puuasemaa yleisötiloineen ja siirtämästä VR:n toimintoja saman katon alle Matkahuollon kanssa. Yksi isompi ja paremmin palveleva on kuitenkin parempi kuin kaksi kituvaa. Yhdistetyt asiakasvirrat palvelisivat molempia ja lisäksi kolmansia kahvikupin yms. palveluntarjoajia. Paikallisliikenne kulkee L-A-aseman puolelta citybusseja lukuun ottamatta, taksitolpat on molemmilla puolin rataa.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Entä, jos asiaa mietitään tämän "epäsosiaalisen aineksen" näkökulmasta


En voi todeta muuta kuin, että huh, huh. Logiikkasi on todella hämärä ja toisaalta tuntuu, että yrität viedä aiheen sivuraiteille. Jos halutaan pysyä asiassa ja tarkistella linja-autoaseman aulapalveluita matkustajien kannalta, on kodittomien ja muiden pudokkaiden majoitus ja huolenpito reilusti ohi aiheen menevää löpinää. Se ei ole mikään todellinen argumentti tässä asiassa, koska nyt on kysymys MH:n palvelutarjonnasta linja-automatkustajille, eikä siitä millaisia palveluita esim. kaupungin tulisi tarjota näille em. ongelmatapauksille.

Takaisin aiheeseen mennäkseni, niin odotustilojen käyttöoikeuden maksullisuus on siinä mielessä ongelmallista, koska se ei vielä toisi sinne palveluita. Jonkinlainen kioski tai kahvio olisi edes toivottava, vaikka toki mutulla veikkaan, että kannattavuus voi olla haastava. Asiakasmäärät eivät kuitenkaan realistisesti ajatellen voi olla kovin huimaavia, koska jos ne olisivat, olisi joku yrittäjä varmasti jo asettunut sinne. Yrittäjää kannattaisi houkutella edullisella vuokrasopimuksella tai muulla porkkanalla, koska kulut ovat matalan volyymin liiketoiminnassa iso kynnys. Jotain toimintaa odotustiloihin olisi syytä saada, koska pelkkä sääsuojattu tila ilman mitään toimintaa toimii lähinnä houkuttelevana majapaikkana em. ongelmatapauksille.

En oikein usko, että odotustilojen puuttumisella on suora vaikutus linja-automatkustajien määrään, koska matkustajat ovat jo varsin valikoituneita, tietynlaista mukavuutta kaipaavien kulkiessa jo omalla autolla. Grynderimäisesti ajatellen nykymatkustajien asiakassuhteen jatkuminen ei ole kiinni odotustilatarjonnasta, joten odotustilan järjestäminen on vain turha kustannus, joten kustannustehokastahan tuo ulkona seisottaminen on.

----------


## kemkim

> En voi todeta muuta kuin, että huh, huh. Logiikkasi on todella hämärä ja toisaalta tuntuu, että yrität viedä aiheen sivuraiteille. Jos halutaan pysyä asiassa ja tarkistella linja-autoaseman aulapalveluita matkustajien kannalta, on kodittomien ja muiden pudokkaiden majoitus ja huolenpito reilusti ohi aiheen menevää löpinää. Se ei ole mikään todellinen argumentti tässä asiassa, koska nyt on kysymys MH:n palvelutarjonnasta linja-automatkustajille, eikä siitä millaisia palveluita esim. kaupungin tulisi tarjota näille em. ongelmatapauksille.


Kyllä se on aika olennainen juttu, että jos kukaan muu ei tarjoa näille ongelmatapauksille mitään paikkaa missä olla, niin he pyörivät linja-autoasemilla, juna-asemilla ja muilla yleisillä paikoilla muun puutteessa. Olisi siis bussimatkustajankin etu, että epäsosiaalinen väki saisi kunnolliset ajanviettotilat jostain, ettei tarvitsisi pyöriä missä sattuu. Oulun linja-autoasema on tosiasiassa jo nytkin puliukkojen oleskelupaikka, vaikka kahvila olisikin auki. Olin kesällä paikalla näkemässä tilannetta, jossa erään kulkijan housuista valui pitkä kostea vana ja pian löyhkä täytti koko linja-autoaseman. Jos paikalle tilataan vartija, niin millä perusteella hän alkaa häätää paikalla oleskelevia pois? Hajun tai ulkonäön perusteella? Entä jos puliukko odottaakin bussia, kai hänellä on siihen oikeus siinä missä muillakin? Poliisikaan ei halua alkoholisteja tiloihinsa, koska poliisin mielestä ei ole heidän velvollisuutensa pitää juoppoputkassa huolta ongelmatapauksista.

Oulun matkakeskus olisi hyvä saada vireille mahdollisimman pian. Kun saman katon alle olisi yhdistetty julkisia palveluita, ostoskeskus sekä linja-auto- ja rautatieasemat, saataisiin tarpeeksi ihmisvirtaa ja eri palvelut hyötyisivät toisistaan. Helsingissäkin kaukobussit kokivat selvän kasvojenkohotuksen, kun matkustajat pääsivät siistiin ja moderniin kaukoliikenteen terminaaliin entiseltä tuuliselta ja sateiselta bussikentältä.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Kyllä se on aika olennainen juttu, että jos kukaan muu ei tarjoa näille ongelmatapauksille mitään paikkaa missä olla, niin he pyörivät linja-autoasemilla, juna-asemilla ja muilla yleisillä paikoilla muun puutteessa.


Se voi olla olennainen juttu, mutta se on ns. off-topic joukkoliikennekeskustelussa.




> Olisi siis bussimatkustajankin etu, että epäsosiaalinen väki saisi kunnolliset ajanviettotilat jostain, ettei tarvitsisi pyöriä missä sattuu.


Mikä taas on täysin irrelevanttia tähän aiheeseen nähden, koska tässä ei ole käsitelty linja-autoaseman sisätilojen aukioloa syrjäytyneiden "ajanviettotilana", vaan ymmärtääkseni ihan maksavien linja-automatkustajien odotustilana. Jouni Seilonen voi varmasti vahvistaa, että hänen tarkoitusperänsä oli puhua tästä, eikä puliukkojen ajanviettomahdollisuuksista.

Jos lähtökohdaksi nyt kuitenkin on otettava myös syrjäytyneiden ongelmat, niin toki ehdottomasti aulan tulee olla auki 24/7/365 ja vuokralaiseksi tulisi houkutella Alko tai anniskeluliike. Lisäksi WC-tiloihin ei toki olisi erillistä maksua, eikä niitä varustettaisi UV-valoin.




> Helsingissäkin kaukobussit kokivat selvän kasvojenkohotuksen, kun matkustajat pääsivät siistiin ja moderniin kaukoliikenteen terminaaliin entiseltä tuuliselta ja sateiselta bussikentältä.


Helsingissä ei aikaisemmin ollut mahdollisuutta odottaa sisätiloissa tuulen- ja sateensuojassa?

----------


## kemkim

> Helsingissä ei aikaisemmin ollut mahdollisuutta odottaa sisätiloissa tuulen- ja sateensuojassa?


Aiempi linja-autoasema oli pieni ja ahdas. Penkkejä oli pari kappaletta sisätiloissa, lähes aina varattuina. Lipunmyyntitiskejä oli muutama ja asema oli vähän nuhjuisen oloinen. Ihmiset joutuivat odottamaan ulkona, koska sisältä ei nähnyt, koska haluttu linja-auto tulisi paikan päälle. Nykyinen asema on valovuosia entisestä edellä, odotustilaa on reilusti, jalkojaan ei tarvitse kastella ja lipunmyyntitilatkin ovat oikein hienot.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Jouni Seilonen voi varmasti vahvistaa, että hänen tarkoitusperänsä oli puhua tästä, eikä puliukkojen ajanviettomahdollisuuksista.


Jos epäsosiaalisen väen oleskelu odotustiloissa haittaa linja-automatkustajia, niin sikäli se kuuluu joukkoliikenneaiheeseen. Toisaalta varsinainen tarkoitus oli puhua siitä, että bussin odottajilta puuttuu lämmin odotustila entistä useammin. Toivottavasti matkakeskushanke toteutuu Oulussa ja ratkaisee ongelman.

----------


## kaakkuri

Yhdyn toivomukseesi mutta toivon lisäksi että keskusta odotellessa olisi joku ratkaisu asiaan. Nykytilanne on selvästi menossa kaikkien osapuolten kannalta katsoen huonompaan suuntaan eli kävijämäärät laskussa , kahvila- ja ravintolayrittäjät lähdössä tai karussa, puliukkopopulaatio kasvussa, aukioloajat supistumassa -> kävijä- ja käyttäjämäärät laskussa. Kehä on valmis ja sitä on kuljettu jo hyvä matka.
Tietenkään matka-asemien aukiolo ei joukkoliikenteen kokonaiskäyttöä ratkaise, mutta osana sen kilpailukykyä on merkityksellistä missä ja millaisissa tiloissa on mahdollista asioida. Monella paikkaa joukkoliikennettä odotellaan nykyisin sateessa, pakkasessa ja viimassa kun taas henkilöautoon mennään sisään näitä kaikkia suojaan. Kusenhajua ja puliukkoörinää voi olla toki molemmilla liikkumismuodoilla tarjolla matkanteon mausteeksi mutta yleensä se henkilöautopuolella on oma valinta. 

Toivoisi, että Oulun matkakeskuksen viivästyessä kenties pitkänkin ajan päähän olisi mahdollista ratkaista odotustilakysymys siten että matkustajakato tämän asian takia tyrehtyisi. VR:n puolella odotustila on nykyisellään jo käynyt pieneksi ja lisätilaa olisi Raksilan puolella olemassa. Linja-autoasema saanee aikanaan vasaraa matkakeskuksen tieltä? Käsittääkseni rautatieaseman puurakennus on saanut asemakaavaan suojelumerkinnän joten se lienee säilymässä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Mielestäni Oulun linja-autoasemalla lähtölaiturit pitäisi siirtää asemarakennuksen toiselle puolelle, jossa ne olisivat asematunnelin itäpään lähellä eli lähempänä rautatieasemaa ja tulevaa matkakeskusta. Muutos olisi varmaan käytännöllisintä tehdä matkakeskuksen toteuttamisen yhteydessä. Matkakeskushan olisi tulossa asematunnelin länsiosan päälle.

Oulussa on myös tarpeettoman paljon lähtölaitureita, toistakymmentä. Samankokoisessa kaupungissa Jyväskylässä matkakeskuksessa tullaan toimeen puolet vähemmällä määrällä lähtölaitureita. Kaiken lisäksi Oulussa laiturit ovat rivissä, joka loittonee asemarakennuksesta. Kaukaisimpiin laitureihin on pitkä matka odotustilasta.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Sanomalehti Kaleva on tänään kirjoittanut otsikon aiheesta:
http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/Aseman_ove...uisin_781027+0

Kun jutussa lukee, että viikonloppunakin pääsee aseman sisätiloihin odottamaan, niin se tarkoittaa tuulikaappia, joka ei ole auki koko päivää ja jossa ei ole yhtään istuinta.

----------


## kaakkuri

Tiedä sitten onko hyvä vai huono, mutta näyttää samaa vikaa olevan muuallakin kuin maailman navassa Oulussa. Sanomalehti Kaleva kertoo jutussaan http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu788561_page0.htm että Kuopion linja-autoaseman odotustilat aukeavat "pitkällisen odotuksen jälkeen" ja että parisen vuotta on odoteltu ulkosalla.

Kai se lohduttaa kun näkee naapurinkin hirressä.

Ilmeisesti sitten Kuopion seudulla toimivien joukkoliikenneyritysten mielestä ei odotustiloilla ole ollut merkitystä heidän bisnekselleen kun on voitu vuositolkulla odotella. Nyt tilannetta hoitaa kaupunki eikä liikenneluvanhaltijat joiden bisnes kai se ensisijaisesti olisi eikä kaupungin hoitovelvoite.

----------

